# Cittranela sleeping?



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys, 
My male citronella has been sleeping in plain sight a lot and I posted a thread about it. When I was asked to take a picture of him I saw he had something that is either poop or something like mouth rot can u guys help? I quarantained him into a smaller tank by himself. 
Thanks
Buddy
Ps I will post any more pictures you want me to


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Could you post more pictures? The glare sort of blocked a bit of the view.

Also, is it just me or does he look a little bloated?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

He does look big and so does the other female but I thought that's how all citronella were. I'll take some more pics in a sec. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Is there someone who can get a close, clear pic of him? It's hard to see what's going on with his nose. He does look puffy around the middle but his legs seem ok. It's hard to tell


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Check this thread anytime tomorrow and I'll have a pic of his nose. His lights are off. So I don't want to disturb him. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I figure if I had to hold him for a few seconds to get a good shot it would be better than letting it go. 
Thanks guys I really appreciate the help
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Holy cow! That is bad. I wouldn't waste time on here hoping for a miracle. Get him to a vet asap.

You can find a list of ARAV vets here...
https://timssnet2.allenpress.com/EC...NT_MDSearch.cfm?CFID=1229710&CFTOKEN=77956605


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey I just realized that my Cobalts have it too.. I bought them from the same guy so now I'm Pissed. It's so unethical to sell sick frogs. My Cobalts arnt as bad as the citronella but they are showing it on there nose. Also the female has it too. I treated them with a 75% hydrogen peroxide solution to try and kill the bacteria. Hopefully it works. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Have you contacted a veterinarian yet?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I've talked to my local reptile vet we are good friends with and he said to use a 75% hydrogen peroxide solution to kill the fungal infection. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

oo poor little guy, hay at least he's fat. i wish i could help but i am not sure ill do some research tonight and see what i can find. best of luck, matt


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that helped. You guys really saved me because already after there third treatment they are starting to look and act better

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

You should get some real meds. Get their fecals tested so you can treat for the proper sickness. U can send them to DR Frye.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

If I do end up using a vet I will use our personal friend that is also a great reptile vet. He has a table at the white Plains show so ill talk to him there

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Buddysfrogs said:


> If I do end up using a vet I will use our personal friend that is also a great reptile vet. He has a table at the white Plains show so ill talk to him there
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Has he seen your frogs? If not, maybe take one of them with you, if you can do it will little stress to the frog


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I was planning on bringing them. Btw if any of you guys are in the market for a misting system we are selling a brand new exo terra monsoon for $90 shipped to your door. If any of you are interested pm me.
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just an update. I brought them to white Plains for our vet to inspect and we got an anti bacterial anti fungal cream for them. They should be fine. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great news! Please keep us updated on their progress


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I will. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you one of the Buddys' from Cake Boss?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha no my given name was mario

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just an update on the citronella. I found the infection on the Cobalts I bought from the same guy. I found my male citronella dead in the tank just now. I decided I am going to euthenize them later tonight any suggestions? 

Need Viv supplies? Contact me 973 255 7572 for great prices


----------

